# Sketchup Pro 2016 trial



## Gdn8Melbourne (Oct 28, 2011)

I want to try the sketchup pro trial version. But on the download page it is asking me to put company name or university name etc. But I don't have those - I want to use it for personal use. If I chose personal from the purpose dropdown list, it sends me to sketchup free version.

What to do?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

I would recommend you contact the Company Support team to see what they can do to help you. Chances are, the software is too expensive for personal usage, so they don't bother with giving the trial out.


----------



## Gdn8Melbourne (Oct 28, 2011)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> I would recommend you contact the Company Support team to see what they can do to help you. Chances are, the software is too expensive for personal usage, so they don't bother with giving the trial out.


Yes  it costs $695! I just wanted to use the trial for 30days. Still less than Samsung galaxy s7


----------

